# Family photo of jd patios



## ddfd37 (Aug 25, 2013)

Group photo. Of patios all 1970. 











Group with 1966 round fender still have a bit more to do on it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking family you got there! The different colours sure make them pop! Nice job.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's sweet,and yes Iam drooling.


----------

